# Mirdif!



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tell me everything you know about Mirdif! 

I have a job and will be moving to Mirdif on the 1st of october. I will be managing a store in Mirdif City Center. Please tell me everything you know! Things to do, renting, etc. 

My company is providing housing for the first 4 weeks and then I need to find my own place to live. I'll have a realtor so no worries there. I 100% want to live with a roommate, either someone from my own company or someone living in the area. I can't imagine living alone in another country. Too lonely! 

I'd love to walk to work- but wouldn't be against a scooter (are those even allowed?) or a bike. 

I'd also like to know about food costs- i've googled and searched a bit. I rarely eat out, and I can't see myself "partying" very often- maybe twice or three times a month. 

Thanks!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck with the new job!!! I've only been here 3 months so I'm far from an expert!! But I do go to Mirdif City Centre a lot!!! 
There are modern apartments right behind the shopping centre ....Gharoob I think! I've never been inside but they look well finished from the outside. I think they are just far enough away from the flight path not to have problems!
Walking to work though....unless you live literally on the doorstep, it's not really doable! The heat is just too much..., trust me my first two weeks I walked from the metro at Deira City Centre to the cross roads ( a distance of about 500 m) and it was killing me!! I'm sure you could get a scooter, but to be honest you may still want to look st getting a car as getting around Dubai in general really needs one (although you can obviously use taxis - I just preferred my independence!!)


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)




----------

